# Transylvanians



## pizzakid

So it becomes:

Erdelliler

Yes? No?


----------



## Asr

Transilvanyalılar ? maybe...

Erdel??? Have no idea what that is!


----------



## sound shift

"Transylvania" is "Ardeal" in Romanian and "Erdély" in Hungarian. It would not be surprising, therefore, if the Turkish word for it were "Erdel" or similar.


----------



## Asr

Yep, my ignorance!  After some googling I see that you can translate Transylvania as "Erdel", hence Erdelliler should be fine. But I guess for most of the Turkish people it will be easier to understand if you use Transilvanya, and Transilvanyalılar.


----------



## alinapopi

Very interesting! I`m Romanian, although not from Transilvania, but it`s the first time I hear this.
Nunca te acostarás sin saber una cosa más. = It means descove_Every day we learn and_ _discover new things._
Greetings from Spain.
Alina


----------



## avok

But, I think, Erdel is the historic name for the related region. The current name is Transilvanya so, it must be "Transilvanyalılar".

What did you hear for the first time alinapopi?


----------



## OldAvatar

Ardeal/Erdely is the name of the province. Transylvania is the medieval Latin name, meaning The land beyond the forests.
Going into etymology of Ardeal/Erdely may lit some fire, so, please be cautious in case there is any interest on that...

Regards,
OA


----------



## alinapopi

It was the first time I heard "Erdel".
Greetings...
Alina


----------



## avok

Transilvanya is the "current name" used by Turks. Erdel used to be the former name.


----------



## alinapopi

I got it. Thanks for the information.

Alina


----------

